# The God shot ..believer or heretic?



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Ok opinions please for a bit of discussion

Perhaps I have never had a " God shot "

I know I've had some very very good espresso .

Perhaps the God shot comes from when people didn't have the techniques or the processes to consistently repeat really really great shots , so when one happened it was like , some kind of magic force had happened in the cup and you couldn't repeat it ....

Everyone's opinion on what a God shot " would or should " taste like would differ anyway ( as would the coffee used ) , so it is just a myth

Would your be a ristretto , thick And gloopy

Would it be a sweet normale with bags of fruit

Anyway as jeebsy pointed out on another thread I'm not a believer ....

Are you ?

Ps bit on the origin of the phrase here

http://coffeegeek.com/opinions/coffeeatthemoment/11-12-2002


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

I firmly believe that the God shot was something that existed pre weighing and brew recipes. For people doing this then many shots should be godlike.

Before people were basically guessing and measuring by eye. The chances of getting things right and repeatable were much lower. When you did hit it then it was a miracle thus God shot!

Just my thoughts.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Heretics

Mrboots2u

Xpenno

Believers ?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Xpenno said:


> I firmly believe that the God shot was something that existed pre weighing and brew recipes. For people doing this then many shots should be godlike.
> 
> Before people were basically guessing and measuring by eye. The chances of getting things right and repeatable were much lower. When you did hit it then it was a miracle thus God shot!
> 
> Just my thoughts.


Consistency is in some ways the enemy of the God shot in that if you're just doing random shit then getting an amazing shot is miraculous.

Maybe it's a comparative thing, in that if you make a lot of crap espresso because of technique/machine limitations then the good ones seem like the best thing ever. That might explain that when people get better grinders and machines the incidence of God shots seems to decrease, although the average quality of the espresso increases significantly.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Heretics

Mrboots2u

Xpenno

Believers

Agnostic

Jeebsy (currently questioning ny own beliefs)


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Made me think of the great Simpsons episode.

Homer, This is God...frey Jones!

What is a god shot? As we all know a shot tastes different to many people, one bean/ration i believe is the best thing in the world will not be the same for someone else, plus can you say a god shot on a classic is also a god shot an L1?

Non starter for me as to many variables.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> Made me think of the great Simpsons episode.
> 
> Homer, This is God...frey Jones!
> 
> ...


Heretic then ?

I linked Al little history to the phrase in the first post


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Its a bit like the 'God pint'. The one that really hits the spot, even though its the same pint as the next one in the pipe.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Non starter = Heretic.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Spazbarista said:


> Its a bit like the 'God pint'. The one that really hits the spot, even though its the same pint as the next one in the pipe.


Ha ha ..great .

So perception based on how you feel and your expectations of it ..

Pint or shot ...

So spaz heretic or believer ?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Heretics

Mrboots2u

Xpenno

Froggystyle

Believers

Agnostic

Jeebsy (currently questioning ny own beliefs)


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

People keep telling me that I wont taste any sourness or bitterness in the perfect shot, I have yet to find this regardless of the caliber of coffee shop I try. I would put this down to my palette, but perhaps there is a god shot somewhere out there for me...


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Heretics

Mrboots2u

Xpenno

Froggystyle

Dylan

Believers

Agnostic

Jeebsy (currently questioning ny own beliefs)


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Come on round to mine Bootsie......I pull them all the time mate


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

We have our first believer ..

Heretics

Mrboots2u

Xpenno

Froggystyle

Dylan

Believers

Dfk41

Agnostic

Jeebsy (currently questioning ny own beliefs)


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

God complex?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> Come on round to mine Bootsie......I pull them all the time mate


Does it have this effect






( Starring Andys )


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

> Does it have this effect


----------



## "coffee 4/1" (Sep 1, 2014)

in the yesterdays grams in grams out lucky god shot, not now pc does it all.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Mrboots2u said:


> Ha ha ..great .
> 
> So perception based on how you feel and your expectations of it ..
> 
> ...


On that basis....believer, but actually I need to think a little more about this as I have realised that it has profound philosophical implications for the interrelation between 'God' and 'Believer' in the sphere of theism.

God is internal, not external, and far from experience being contingent upon God, it is actually the God that is contingent upon experience.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I'll put you down as a believer for now

Are you referring to Glen Hoddle btw..


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Found it!










*(I purchased this for comedic effect only...)


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

What a motley crew the believers are turning out to be....









Heretics

Mrboots2u

Xpenno

Froggystyle

Dylan

Believers

Dfk41

Spazbarista

Agnostic

Jeebsy (currently questioning ny own beliefs)


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Article doesn't mention key variables - degree of roast, grinder, machine etc. Reference is made to David Schomer. In his book, he refers to making espresso with 'north Italian roasts' - "beans are roasted to a deep mahogany brown - but no coffee oils are present on the surface.....style (of roast) develops the most caramlised sugars within the beans." Schomer also says, "beans must be carefully selected to be low in acidity for this style (north Italian roast) to be a success." Interestingly, Schomer also says that shots produced from such roasts produce "a heavy red-brown syrup called crema."And, *"espresso should taste like ground coffee smells."* So Schomer says that using north Italian roasts, well prepared produces *routinely* what the article in the CoffeeGeek defines as the elusive God Shot.

Clearly, the God Shot, as referred to in the article, is rooted in the past in respect of the perception of what excellence in espresso should be. Grinder technology when the term was first coined was such that extraction yields were stuck in the 19-20% band at best - with the danger of excessive bitterness increasing - especially when trying to achieve high extraction yields in ristretto pulls - a key factor in the definition of the God Shot. But, things have moved on. Third wave roasters have focused their wizardry in bringing out other dimensions in the bean through lighter roasting - fruit flavours and acidity - which can be challenging on the palette for many but when extraction yields push through the 20% boundary a whole new dimension of flavours and balanced with amazing sweetness.

For me, therefore, there are at least two types of God Shots - off to make one now


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

So believer or heretic Patrick ...

Choose


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

What a motley crew the believers are turning out to be....









Heretics

Mrboots2u

Xpenno

Froggystyle

Dylan

Believers

Dfk41

Spazbarista

Systemic Kid - (more than one type)

Agnostic

Jeebsy (currently questioning my own beliefs)


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Its funny because espresso I used to consider to be a 'God shot' would probably be a sink shot now


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

why not ask jim schulman.......he nearly fainted when he pulled a shot on the Strega. There is a god moment for everything....remove the word god and replace it with exceptional, or circumstantial. I remember having a Wiener Schnitzel in a restaurant on top of the Kitzbuhel Horn.....it was distinctly average but it felt like it ought to have tasted better due to the view


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

garydyke1 said:


> Its funny because espresso I used to consider to be a 'God shot' would probably be a sink shot now


Maybe you have become divine


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Spazbarista said:


> Maybe you have become divine


Just extracting to a much higher %. Oh and using decent water too


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> Its funny because espresso I used to consider to be a 'God shot' would probably be a sink shot now


Exactly - things have moved on - bar is set higher or just different??


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> ....remove the word god and replace it with exceptional, or circumstantial.


Semantics.


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

I believe the "god shot" exists... The prophecy speaks of it


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Burnzy said:


> I believe the "god shot" exists... The prophecy speaks of it


I read it here.

Amazon


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Burnzy said:


> I believe the "god shot" exists... The prophecy speaks of it


*Isaiah 9:1,2:* Drink this first *(God Shot).* Act quickly, O land of Zabulon, land of Nephthalim, and the rest inhabiting the sea-coast, and the land beyond Jordan, Galilee of the Gentiles. O people walking in darkness, behold a great light: ye that dwell in the region and shadow of death, a light shall shine upon you.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

What a motley crew the believers are turning out to be....









Heretics

Mrboots2u

Xpenno

Froggystyle

Dylan

GaryDyke

Believers

Dfk41

Spazbarista

Systemic Kid - (more than one type)

Burnzy

Agnostic

Jeebsy (currently questioning my own beliefs)


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> So believer or heretic Patrick ...
> 
> Choose


*I truly, truly,* *BELIEVE*................... that this is a false dichotomy!


----------



## "coffee 4/1" (Sep 1, 2014)

god shot's need the right water


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

But what is my god shot might be your sink shot


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> But what is my god shot might be your sink shot


My Odin is your Jupiter is Boots Zeus?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

DrZeus


----------



## DannyMontez (May 19, 2014)

As someone pointed out it's really all a bit subjective. You could make the exact same shot (given the right equipment etc) but depending on how you feel, circumstances or whatever could affect how you enjoy it. Call me cynical.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I don't think I've had a God Shot, some pretty saintly ones though.

If we did ever have one wouldn't every other one be an anti climax.....and we'd just give up trying an revert to another obsession?


----------



## Spukey (Nov 4, 2012)

God shots.....They keep our interest going....Seeking perfection makes us all better! Keep on seeking perfection and hopefully we will never find it!

Coffeeforums1.2 Spukey


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Can we have a zen shot? There's enough on this thread that refers to the ritual of creating a shot. Preparation and drinking is all in the moment and what lingers is both fleeting and promising. So, I don't believe in a god shot but I do lose myself in zen and the art of espresso making.


----------



## stoffy (Nov 1, 2014)

I think it depends on a number of factors such as obviously how good the coffee is, maybe where you are, who you with if you're really fanging out for one or kust there by habit. I'm sure if you've got milk bloat it's not going to be that enjoyable.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Discussion over...


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

It's the coffee equivalent of 'being in the zone' during sports...sometimes everything just comes together.


----------



## Vieux Clou (Oct 22, 2014)

I've certainly pulled some diabolical shots, so by simple thermodynamics the God Shot must exist.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> It's the coffee equivalent of 'being in the zone' during sports...sometimes everything just comes together.


That's definitely a zen shot.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

froggystyle said:


> over...


With all that kit maybe just maybe he dropped it because it was so diabolically awful:waiting:

I'm a Believer BTW.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

froggystyle said:


>


Do u ever read other people's posts or a whole thread ?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Do u ever read other people's posts or a whole thread ?


Sometimes, why what did i miss?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> Sometimes, why what did i miss?


Lol...

That Clip you re posted.....


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

That was one of the oddest videos I've ever seen! He wins the Comedy Hopper Award with honours, and the Disproportionate Kit:Kitchen Ratio Medal as well.


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Had my first from the pavoni which turned me into a "be-lever,"


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

hotmetal said:


> That was one of the oddest videos I've ever seen! He wins the Comedy Hopper Award with honours, and the Disproportionate Kit:Kitchen Ratio Medal as well.


Some of the comments about that are quite funny


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Yeah I believe. Sometimes a shot just makes your day. It can be using the exact same parameters as others yet will just sparkle.


----------



## Vieux Clou (Oct 22, 2014)

Maybe depends on what you've been eating, the way cheese improves so-so plonk.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Lol...
> 
> That Clip you re posted.....


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Not quite a triple face palm perhaps just a single


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

How many grams can you fit in a naked triple face palm?


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

hotmetal said:


> How many grams can you fit in a naked triple face palm?


This proves my point about the zen shot - there is a distinct zen like quality to how this thread has developed and, although it's about tea, this zen koan could equally apply to coffee:

*'**A Cup of Tea*

Nan-in, a Japanese master during the Meiji era (1868-1912), received a university professor who came to inquire about Zen.

Nan-in served tea. He poured his visitor's cup full, and then kept on pouring.

The professor watched the overflow until he no longer could restrain himself. "It is overfull. No more will go in!"

"Like this cup," Nan-in said, "you are full of your own opinions and speculations. How can I show you Zen unless you first empty your cup?"'


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

If an espresso is prepared and no one drinks it, what does it taste like?

If an EK43 is running in an empty loft apartment, does it make a sound?

Can an untutored palate recognise true enlightenment? Can an educated palate free itself from previous experience to recognise true enlightenment?


----------



## Vieux Clou (Oct 22, 2014)

Last few beans of an excellent Burundi in the grinder, not enough for a shot so I poured some Colombian honey-process in on top. Mother McCree it was beautiful.

And probably impossible to reproduce. Ah well.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Vieux Clou said:


> Last few beans of an excellent Burundi in the grinder, not enough for a shot so I poured some Colombian honey-process in on top. Mother McCree it was beautiful.
> 
> And probably impossible to reproduce. Ah well.


 So... was this a Mother McCree shot?


----------

